
Op-Ed Columnist: Elon Musk, the Donald of Silicon Valley - raleighm
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/25/opinion/elon-musk-tesla.html
======
fanzhang
Given that Elon Musk has been arguing with the mainstream media over Twitter
recently, I'm not sure a NYT columnist has the most thoughtful view of Elon.

